# Boys in baby legs



## quinmama1 (Sep 19, 2008)

hi everyone - i have an odd question. my 2 yo son wears babylegs (the skull and crossbones) and sometimes other parents ask me how my husband "feels" about his son in leg warmers. this has happened a few times and i try to explain the function of them, but maybe people just don't get it?

Does anyone else get questions about boys wearing them? Or is it just me? Thanks!


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

My son wore them when he was younger. I would tell people to just mind their own business or something like "Um, my husband likes his legs to be warm, end of story."


----------



## DesireeLea (Jul 19, 2008)

I would just correct them on what they are used for and move on. Its really none of their business....


----------



## quinmama1 (Sep 19, 2008)

i just think its so weird that people even bother to ask. they'd never ask my friend about her little girl wearing them unless to find out where they buy them.

i'm almost tempted to go all out and put the rainbow ones on him - that would really give people something to talk about.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

We had a friend comment that we could take pics of DS in his and then use them as bribery when he was in highschool









I think he was trying to say that it is "Gay" to put legwarmers on my boy...or some stupid thing like that. It is So WEIRD!!! It is just clothing, and I don't understand WHAT is feminine about leg warmers anyway.

When DS#2 was a newborn my Mom came over and we had him wrapped in a pink blanket. My Mom couldn't believe it. She kept telling DS #1 that the baby should be in a blue blanket because he is a boy. It was a very nice warm blanket...so WHAT if it was pink?

We definitely push the bar around here.

The whole thing is so silly. Like only girls should like pink, purple, butterflies, flowers, hearts, rainbows, wearing sunhats, dresses, skirts, leg warmers...I know I am forgetting some!!


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quinmama1* 

i'm almost tempted to go all out and put the rainbow ones on him - that would really give people something to talk about.









My DS #2 HAS vintage RAinbow Leg Warmers that totally work like baby legs. We have gotten comments. I believe one was "Gay Pride Baby"








silly silly silly


----------



## cam&kat's_mom (Jan 12, 2006)

My DS still wears his baby legs at 2. DH likes them adn actually prefers them to pants since DS doesnt' fight us to put them on. he HATES pants. People always comment on how cute they are but never made wierd comments about them.


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quinmama1* 

i'm almost tempted to go all out and put the rainbow ones on him - that would really give people something to talk about.









I *did*! I thought it was adorable.

Katherine


----------



## CowsRock (Aug 1, 2005)

someone made a comment to my hubby about our son wearing the rainbow ones when he was only like 3 months old! but people seem to the think the cow print ones are cute.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

People are so weird. It so sad that society is so anxious to burden our children.


----------



## quantumleap (Apr 13, 2006)

We have a pink, dark pink, and cream striped pair that I fully intend to use on a boy, should this little one come out with male genitalia. We also have the blue and lime green vine pair, but I think those might be more socially accepted as "boy". Maybe not though. People in my town are going to have strokes, and I am very excited! Is that bad? People here get all riled up if you suggest a pale blue snowsuit for a little girl (too boyish), and don't even try suggesting that a boy wear that same pale blue colour (it's far, far too girly). Go figure.
If your kid likes them, and your DH doesn't have an issue...


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

Well I am not huge fans of them anyway, and would never put my boys in them, but I wouldnt think it was strange to see boys in them.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *selkat* 
People here get all riled up if you suggest a pale blue snowsuit for a little girl (too boyish), and don't even try suggesting that a boy wear that same pale blue colour (it's far, far too girly).


----------



## elisent (May 30, 2006)

I have rainbow baby legs for my baby boy because they are sooo cute! I keep expecting someone to make a comment but no one has yet. If someone asked me how my husband feels about them I would probably say "Great! He's hoping I'll find a pair in his size for Christmas!" and give a big cheesy grin.


----------



## mrspineau (Jan 15, 2008)

well, I AM one of those people who thinks pink for girls, blue for boys, etc. but i have a little boy and i wanted babylegs and never once thought that they were gender specific in any way.


----------



## SpiderMum (Sep 13, 2008)

The majority of outfits you put little boys in are hardly what I'd call macho...BabyLegs are just footless socks. I don't see the big deal.


----------



## Nautical (Mar 4, 2008)

My Dh would wear them if they came in his size. They're socks without feet. Now, rugby players and soccer players wear knee socks, does that make them girly? We currently don't know what we're having, but living in New England, the winters get cold. We have a stack of tights waiting for this baby--boy or girl. They were my Dh's suggestion to put under baby pants for extra warmth or to just wear them alone.


----------



## natty529 (May 4, 2007)

i put my ds in the ALL the time, i think he has only worn pants twice. i think at firsr dh was a little uncomfortable w/ ds wearing them, particularly the rainbow ones- but he is over it now and i get compliments on them all the time here- maybe it's the area we live in, but everyone seems to like them here

http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...40/t_=57328040


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
and I don't understand WHAT is feminine about leg warmers anyway.


I don't either, especially b/c when I think of a man in leg warmers, I think of Baryshnikov, and if you go a'googling you'll find a pic of him with leg warmers and he sure doesn't look feminine to me.


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

We have a variety of colors for our son's babylegs and we love them.
And yes, there are comments here and there but when all is said and done, it keeps my son's legs warm and made for super easy diaper changes.


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milkybean* 
I don't either, especially b/c when I think of a man in leg warmers, I think of Baryshnikov, and if you go a'googling you'll find a pic of him with leg warmers and he sure doesn't look feminine to me.









Hot. Wow.

Anyways - 3 year old wears them, 8 month old wears them. Both boys. All sorts of rainbow and pink yadda. Never a comment, I'm pretty sure I scare folks away.


----------



## ~Stephanie~ (Oct 15, 2007)

Wyatt wears them quite often and we have never received rude comments about them.


----------



## KyleAnn (May 24, 2004)

Ds wore them when he was a little younger...I never recieved one off comment...sorry you had to listen to those.

However....my dh HATED them, LOL....and thought they were "girly."


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

DS has two pairs, and I never thought of them as "for girls." The only person who's ever commented on them negatively was my mom, who thinks they're, "stupid-looking," but she thinks they're equally "stupid" on DS and DD2, so it's not a gender thing. Granted, DS's are the black ones with skull and crossbones, and a pair of army green and khaki stripes, which are both typically "boy" patterns.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

My ds wears them, and some of the are pink and have zebra print hearts. He also wears tights and barretts. When people say anything we say, "we are actively trying to make him gay." that usually shuts them up (and its no lie)

Also if they ask you what DH thinks of them say "who said there was a dh?"


----------



## Zach'smom (Nov 5, 2004)

If leg warmers make you "gay" then I guess hockey players are gay.









6 yo ds is a hockey player. He wears hockey socks over his shin guard/knee pads. Hockey socks are big leg warmers that my dh tapes down so thy don't slide during play.


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
My ds wears them, and some of the are pink and have zebra print hearts. He also wears tights and barretts. When people say anything we say, "we are actively trying to make him gay." that usually shuts them up (and its no lie)

Also if they ask you what DH thinks of them say "who said there was a dh?"

Solely out of curiosity, not trying to be mean AT ALL, but what, exactly, isn't a lie?


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

We have the rainbow baby legs for ds too!









I have some socks from sock dreams that match them.









http://www.sockdreams.com/_shop/page...ductID_289.php


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

my _hubby's_ not a big fan of them (no idea about other ppl) but i use them anyway. i like using them under pants in winter the best b/c then the little one's legs don't get cold between the sock and pant leg







DH doesn't mind that but when i just wear them with a diaper, i don't think he loves them. it's just at home so it's not biggie.


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quinmama1* 
i just think its so weird that people even bother to ask. they'd never ask my friend about her little girl wearing them unless to find out where they buy them.

*i'm almost tempted to go all out and put the rainbow ones on him - that would really give people something to talk about.*









Hee. We didn't have any baby legs for our 3 yo DS but a friend of mine gave me some for the babe we're expecting. Rainbow ones. For our boy baby. I can't wait to see him in them, along with the little tie dyes, some of which are pink! LOL

We definitely get attitude for pushing boundaries. DS has long blonde hair, he drinks from pink cups, his fave colors were pink and purple until last month when he decided green is the next big thing. I will never understand the hang ups people have about this stuff.


----------



## rosehill (Aug 19, 2006)

Oh my gosh! People are crazy!!! Tell them to mind their owm business!


----------



## Nanethiel (May 21, 2008)

My son wears them all the time (9.5 months) in all kinds of colors and we never had a negative or weird comment. I love them. Especially for an EC baby. Can't imagine not having them!


----------



## mystiquesmom (May 20, 2008)

I never ended up getting them for my son, but I see them on boys all the time and never thought of them as gender specific.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Well, my son wears Hanna Andersson tights to keep warm in winter - he has chocolate brown and navy blue for winter. He wears them under snowpants and such - they work GREAT. Our nanny was from Austria and she used to put both of the twins (boy/girl) in tights and I admit the first time I kind of did a double-take but she said in Europe all little boys wear tights to stay warm in the winter, and then I realized how stupid it was to worry about it. He also wears Baby Legs and everyone is usually so busy ooohing and ahhhing over them, I've never gotten a single weird comment.


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

The only comments we get are how freakin cute they are! We have argyle ones that are a big hit. So adorable. DS2 wears them daily. We have 5 pairs!

DS1 likes to wear them on his arms sometimes too, but that's more for novelty.

I'm sorry you have to deal with such strange comments. Viva la babylegs!


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

so weird about that, people have asked me, too what my husband thinks about the babylegs. of course these are people that don't know my husband - cause he could absolutely not care less - in fact he thinks they are cool looking.

here's my boy in a pair i made - http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreas...7602299209121/


----------



## Sonya77 (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
My ds wears them, and some of the are pink and have zebra print hearts. He also wears tights and barretts. When people say anything we say, "we are actively trying to make him gay." that usually shuts them up (and its no lie)

Also if they ask you what DH thinks of them say "who said there was a dh?"


Wait, are you actively trying to make your son gay? What, exactly, is the lie?

That's off.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonya77* 
Wait, are you actively trying to make your son gay? What, exactly, is the lie?

That's off.









I saw that and am giving her the benefit of the doubt, that it was just a typo or something


----------



## SheepNumber97245 (Apr 20, 2007)

My son wears the rainbow babylegs and i get a lot of comments like, "He is going to hate you when he's older." or "You're going to turn him gay."

I just say, if legwarmers were all it took to turn you gay then those of us who grew up in the 80s wouldn't be procreating.


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mystiquesmom* 
I never ended up getting them for my son, but I see them on boys all the time and never thought of them as gender specific.

That.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 







I saw that and am giving her the benefit of the doubt, that it was just a typo or something

I mean I _really_ tell people that (as opposed to I _want_ to tell people that) _and_

I mean that we are as equally "trying to make him gay" as I would be "trying to make him straight" its not within my power to control, so tights, babylegs, pink or blue

We _are_ trying to make sure that ds has a sense that there is more to gender and sexuality than the typical binaries. And that clothes hold no gender within themselves and that he has the freedom to wear anything he choose and express himself however he sees fit


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

I love my son in his black and white bone printed baby legs. They're adorable! He even likes to pull them out of the box and bring them to me to put on him. So cute! Too bad what others think.

Besides, he gets called a girl all the time, even when he's wearing all blue. At this point, anything goes. If someone on the street asks me what "her" name is, I just give them the first girly name that comes to mind. Does it matter?


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

Does your 2yo wear just babylegs and a diaper or underwear? Maybe that's what they're commenting on, more than the fact that he's a boy.


----------



## natty529 (May 4, 2007)

just this evening DS and i had dinner w/ a friend of DH's and he asked me if DS is still wearing the legwarmers in a way that implied that he feels that they are feminine... i of course said yes andhe commented that he didn't mind them, that he was just a little thrown by the rainbow ones









i immediately thought of this thread...


----------



## Zuzu822 (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
My DS #2 HAS vintage RAinbow Leg Warmers that totally work like baby legs. We have gotten comments. I believe one was "Gay Pride Baby"








silly silly silly

My DS1 wore rainbow babylegs his first winter! I chose them cause they matched most of his clothes!







My DH thought he looked like the
Lollipop Guild kids from The Wizard of Oz! We loved them and they were in shreds by spring!







Now he has heather grey with rainbow stripes!


----------



## cactustx (Jul 3, 2006)

my ds wore babylegs when he started crawling. we have hard wood floors and wool rugs so he needed the knee protection! a few grandparents asked about it but thought it was an excellent idea once they realized they were for his protection! recently i took them on a trip to a cold destination and was grateful to have another layer to protect him from the snow and ice!


----------



## megababymomma (Apr 12, 2007)

i haven't had any questions... if I had my response would be: "no, my husband does not have a problem with my baby boy being fabulously dressed!"


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medaroge* 
Well I am not huge fans of them anyway, and would never put my boys in them, but I wouldnt think it was strange to see boys in them.

YEa thats me honestly I do not like the look and living in south AZ and SW texas had little use for them but honestly have better things to do than worry if another parent likes and dresses there baby in them









Deanna


----------



## Alathia (Nov 18, 2005)

My oldest (3.5) wears baby legs all the time, esp. this time of year when he needs an extra layer of warmth without doubling up on pants. My husband puts them on him even, they are great when we are hiking or just need another layer. Of course, my husband is a bike commuter who has his own "babylegs" aka "legwarmers" when he's biking so he doesn't think anything of it being too girly.







it's there for warmth, people!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

The thing is:
IF a grown man should leave the house with twentyone pockets in his pale blue trousers, a big shiny yellow lorry on his chest, a number on an otherwise undistinguished t-shirt that makes it look like he's a wannabe sports star, or in a pair of dungarees featuring a zebra driving a choo-choo train, then are people going to call him a cool dude? NO. It's going to be homophobic slur time again, people. My boys have been given all of these offending items over the years (we liked the yellow lorry, just to be clear), and frankly, life is just too short. Just wear the babylegs.


----------



## Kay11 (Aug 30, 2006)

My ds is 5.5 and he still wears his rainbow babylegs in winter under his trousers. I used to put him in tights too because they're warm and he wasn't and he needed to be. I couldn't care less what anyone thinks, though we have had our fair share of comments.


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

my friends boy7s wear them all the time.

i think people have very weird expectations of gender in our society and it sucks for us mamas a lot of the time because of that!


----------



## emcare (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow. My guy wears babylegs and I've never gotten a question--especially one like "how does your husband feel?" I like the idea of telling them that he likes his kid to have warm legs.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
The thing is:
IF a grown man should leave the house with twentyone pockets in his pale blue trousers, a big shiny yellow lorry on his chest, a number on an otherwise undistinguished t-shirt that makes it look like he's a wannabe sports star, or in a pair of dungarees featuring a zebra driving a choo-choo train, then are people going to call him a cool dude? NO. It's going to be homophobic slur time again, people. My boys have been given all of these offending items over the years (we liked the yellow lorry, just to be clear), and frankly, life is just too short. Just wear the babylegs.

I would love to see DH dressed like this


----------



## AndrewsMother (Jul 30, 2007)

It is too hot here in Texas, but DH had no problem with babylegs when we lived in GA. They are great at preventing scars. Who cares what others think. Supposedly I am wrong for letting DS wear t-strap shoes?


----------



## operamommy (Nov 9, 2004)

Wow, I never even thought that anyone would think it was weird! My almost 3-year-old ds2 wears our set of rainbow babylegs ALL the time.







No one has ever commented, except to say how cute they are.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

My 3 year old son has them on right now


----------



## Sparks* (Feb 3, 2008)

ds loves his baby legs! he recently picked out a fairly feminine pair with flowers, but he loves flowers so much, how could I say no? he's 19mo for crying out loud! I've gotten some strange looks, but that could be for a combination of reasons. He has long hair, a very boyish face and wears flowers







they're probably just all around confused.


----------



## sandybemt (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quinmama1* 
hi everyone - i have an odd question. my 2 yo son wears babylegs (the skull and crossbones) and sometimes other parents ask me how my husband "feels" about his son in leg warmers. this has happened a few times and i try to explain the function of them, but maybe people just don't get it?

Does anyone else get questions about boys wearing them? Or is it just me? Thanks!

first of all how rude of those people to actually come up to you and say something! People do need to mind their own business..and the only reason they should say anything is to find out where to find those great babylegs! hehehehe!


----------



## Miss 1928 (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
Well, my son wears Hanna Andersson tights to keep warm in winter - he has chocolate brown and navy blue for winter. He wears them under snowpants and such - they work GREAT. Our nanny was from Austria and she used to put both of the twins (boy/girl) in tights and I admit the first time I kind of did a double-take but she said in Europe all little boys wear tights to stay warm in the winter and then I realized how stupid it was to worry about it. He also wears Baby Legs and everyone is usually so busy ooohing and ahhhing over them, I've never gotten a single weird comment.

(Blue is mine)

Yeah, here in Italy I've seen "boy" tights. They're blue or red with tractors or trains and the like.

I have a girl, but I'm sure I'd be using babylegs if my child were a boy too. They're just so practical. I made the ones I have for DD because they're not available here, and I get compliments all the time; "OOooohh, How cute and clever. Baby leg warmers! Where did you get them?"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SheepNumber97245* 
My son wears the rainbow babylegs and i get a lot of comments like, "He is going to hate you when he's older." or "You're going to turn him gay."

I just say, if legwarmers were all it took to turn you gay then those of us who grew up in the 80s wouldn't be procreating.











And.... I wonder if DD will become a paleontologist just because I got my DD some ("boy") dinosaur PJs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
I mean I _really_ tell people that (as opposed to I _want_ to tell people that) _and_

I mean that we are as equally "trying to make him gay" as I would be "trying to make him straight" its not within my power to control, so tights, babylegs, pink or blue

We _are_ trying to make sure that ds has a sense that there is more to gender and sexuality than the typical binaries. And that clothes hold no gender within themselves and that he has the freedom to wear anything he choose and express himself however he sees fit

I think this is well put.


----------

